# Rifle River ( Lupton)



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Caught a few nice brown trout today on the rifle.. Had a good time until a couple of othe moroons decided to fish 20ft from me and fish the same hole...
I asked this idiots what the hell they are doing ??? Smart ass replied fishing !!! I'm getting so fed up with these so called Michigan sportsman ,,, Why are there so many a-- holes around ???


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like you're one of them. The river is too be shared by all. Do you own this stretch you encountered these men?


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bighunther said:


> Sounds like you're one of them. The river is too be shared by all. Do you own this stretch you encountered these men?


He doesn't need to own the stretch of river nor is he being an A-hole. He's just talking about the lack of courtesy and respect from these two and alot of other sportsmen in the field. These guys got the whole river to fish but they go fish right on top of him that's not cool. Your right the public land and water is to be shared by all, but still needs to be done in a respectable manor and give others there space, there's enough river.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> He doesn't need to own the stretch of river nor is he being an A-hole. He's just talking about the lack of courtesy and respect from these two and alot of other sportsmen in the field. These guys got the whole river to fish but they go fish right on top of him that's not cool. Your right the public land and water is to be shared by all, but still needs to be done in a respectable manor and give others there space, there's enough river.


That sums it up. I was out the other day and came up on an old timer. He told he me he was up camping for the week and gets out to fish the river I fish once a year. He asked how we wanted to tackle this section. I told him to have at it, I live less than a mile from here and will be back soon. A quick handshake and he was on his way. Sure there are jerks out there but most a respectful.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> He doesn't need to own the stretch of river nor is he being an A-hole. He's just talking about the lack of courtesy and respect from these two and alot of other sportsmen in the field. These guys got the whole river to fish but they go fish right on top of him that's not cool. Your right the public land and water is to be shared by all, but still needs to be done in a respectable manor and give others there space, there's enough river.


Well Put MIfishslayer, Not sure why someone would criticize a guy who was stating that someone crowded in on him and started throwing the same hole when there's plenty of river for the 2nd guy to fish. It's like ice fishing and some guy comes up and drills a hole 10 ft. away from you and there's a whole lake to be had. Too many guys are unaware (or just don't care) about the unwritten rules of courteous fishing.

Even during a high-volume fishing session on a river at peak runs, you can share a relatively small space with other fishermen and it will work, IF everyone follows the "rules". Too bad that those "bad apples" ruing a day on the river for those of us who do.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Common courtesy on the river is now a thing of the past. I had a snag fishing the other day the guy next to me flossed one and then tells me break your stuff off man i got a fish on..I didn't respond. He didn't land his fish either


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

friZZleFry419 said:


> Common courtesy on the river is now a thing of the past. I had a snag fishing the other day the guy next to me flossed one and then tells me break your stuff off man i got a fish on..I didn't respond. He didn't land his fish either


Frizzle: I agree that the overall courtesy is down from what it used to be however I remember fishing the salmon runs in the 70's and there were a lot of jerks that fished those runs (if you were around then you remember 50lb test with 4oz lead-weighted treble hooks that guys were "fishing" with, or those who cast over your shoulder etc). So poor river etiquette is nothing new. 

I will say that I encounter more guys that are following the rules and are respectful of your "space" when fishing than I encounter those who are not. That includes the river, the pier and on the ice (I do not own a boat so can't speak to what happens on the open water).

All it takes are a few rotten apples to leave a bad taste with those of us who follow the rules!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I fish on a river in the UP and I run into people who fish right on top of you and those who give you a little room. I have learned over the years that if you say something it does not register. Now I figure if they are that careless no matter what you say you would be better off talking to a rock. What I find amazing is that you cannot see another fisherman for 500 yards. The idiots will fish right under your arm and cast right over your line.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> I fish on a river in the UP and I run into people who fish right on top of you and those who give you a little room. I have learned over the years that if you say something it does not register. Now I figure if they are that careless no matter what you say you would be better off talking to a rock. What I find amazing is that you cannot see another fisherman for 500 yards. The idiots will fish right under your arm and cast right over your line.


Robert: That is very frustrating as I can say I do experience from time to time but for some of the guys posting here it seems to be a constant experience. Either I'm lucky or not fishing enough (probably the latter, LOL!).

However, I fish the Maumee Walleye run several times each year and there are rows of guys fishing sometimes 5-10 ft apart and maybe once or twice I will run into one of these yahoos. For the most part guys are observing proper river etiquette and even so a few inadvertent lines cross but most are usually resolved amicably.

I have experienced very few interlopers over the last few years while fishing the Au Sable, Boardman and Betsie Rivers or on the Oscoda and Frankfort piers. It is no fun to feel crowded out when you are doing something that you enjoy for the sport of it, and to help de-stress and relax. No relaxation when you feel like you're in a rugby scrum!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Nothing surprises me anymore. Last summer I was standing mid-river waiting on a hatch and a guide and client coming floating down the river. I moved back to be courteous and give them room to pass by easier. The guide returned my kind gesture by allowing his client to fish right through my area I was set up on.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

chuckinduck said:


> Nothing surprises me anymore. Last summer I was standing mid-river waiting on a hatch and a guide and client coming floating down the river. I moved back to be courteous and give them room to pass by easier. The guide returned my kind gesture by allowing his client to fish right through my area I was set up on.


I understand some guy with minimal river experience (or just a plain rude person in general) but I would certainly expect more from a guide. Poor etiquette knows no boundaries!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Raylaser said:


> I understand some guy with minimal river experience (or just a plain rude person in general) but I would certainly expect more from a guide. Poor etiquette knows no boundaries!



I agree. I think a lot of it just stems from people who don't know the rules of the river because they're green. But there are bad eggs everywhere.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Sad but so true!


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

On a positive note, had the river too our selves Sunday evening. We were in the Lupton area (first time ever for me) we were fishing for browns with some old steel spawn. Only managed one Brown about 12" and two under sized bows. Then out of nowhere, buddy hooks up and lands a 18" male chromer, and 30 minutes later I hooked into 22" in female farther dow.netn stream. What a riot on lite tackle. I had 4lb and buddy had 2lb test line. 

Well guys I guess ill apologize for my criticisms earlier in a post. But in all reality like people are saying there are bad apples all over, and until they break the law they have all same rights to be fishing the same rivers as you do. Wish you all the best if luck this trout season.


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Well said Bighunter - "until they break the law". We have to put up with the knuckleheads that we encounter and if they don't move to a different location thank God we have the right to move (even if we are in our favorite spot). Actually, if your in your honey hole and an interloper comes around and won't take the hint, better to go elsewhere and not give away your tactics and let him see the success you might have there. Let him think you're giving up and maybe he'll think it's not a good place to fish and maybe never come back. Hey I can wish can't I??


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good fishing Deat!


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Here ya go Jay


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

rein1 said:


> Caught a few nice brown trout today on the rifle.. Had a good time until a couple of othe moroons decided to fish 20ft from me and fish the same hole...
> I asked this idiots what the hell they are doing ??? Smart ass replied fishing !!! I'm getting so fed up with these so called Michigan sportsman ,,, Why are there so many a-- holes around ???


Man that is f--cking ridiculous some people have no respect i would have been pretty irate. I could almost begin to understand if it was in a big river but most wholes in the rifle are the size of a pickup truck. Its difficult to fish 3 guys that are expierenced fishing together and willing to share the whole let alone 3 guys that dont know eachother and dont want to share the whole. What is written above is why i always dissapear on weekends and nice weather. What happened to the days when u see a vehicle or 2 at an acess on the little rivers and creeks you go on to the next? Lots of river out their no need to get in anyones pocket.


----------

